# What now for Apple users?



## ramses (Apr 10, 2015)

So the new Apple Photos app is a toy. What can you recommend me to eventually move away from Aperture?

I'm not worried about having a tool to migrate away from Aperture. I also do not want to upload my photos. I only care about great editing tools.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 10, 2015)

Lightroom?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 10, 2015)

Capture One Pro 8.


----------



## asher (Apr 10, 2015)

Lightroom > all.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 10, 2015)

asher said:


> Lightroom > all.



 You must be trolling.


----------



## asher (Apr 10, 2015)

ThePhilosopher said:


> You must be trolling.



No, though it has been a while, so I probably should have kept my mouth shut 

I did really like it though, so idk.


----------



## ramses (Apr 10, 2015)

I have been investigating, and it seems that Capture One Pro 8 would be the best choice. However, I see that some ex-Aperture users are waiting for Lightroom 6 to be released before making a decision. I have no experience with Lightroom, so I don't know if waiting for the new version would put it at an advantage over Capture One Pro 8.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know what's up with Lightroom 6. IIRC it was supposed to be announced March 6, then March 20, and nothing so far. I'm waiting to hear about that before I decide if I want to try Capture One.


----------



## Tang (Apr 10, 2015)

I get by just fine with Lightroom 5, but I wouldn't say no to trying Capture One Pro.


----------

